# Martial law coming to MN.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like the gloves are off in MN. MN gubner actives the whole MN Guard to put down the riots. First time since WW2 this has been done. About 13000 troops will be active. Guard general asked for federal help also.

https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2020...tapped-for-saturday-in-riot-torn-minneapolis/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This will be a short term fix to put a lid on things. It will boil over again without meaningful improvements in procedure of how arrests and enforcement are conducted. Too many no knock warrants

https://amp.courier-journal.com/amp/5280279002

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wl...ahmaud-arbery-cases-call-for-reforms/32713987

While Breonna Taylor is a Louisville matter, it has a common theme with Minneapolis and other major cities. Yes we want safe streets but one must protect civil liberties in the process. Same with FISA courts. No one is concerned about average citizens being irreparably harmed in a system where who has the most resources has the upper hand. Government has way too much money and power. Some Prosecutors and police are concerned with convictions/arrests/tickets to enhance careers rather than justice. The use underhanded tricks and with holdIng of evidence Violates individual rights. The ends do not justify the means. Especially when the ends are execution and imprisionment of the innocent or for minor infractions.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The National Guard!!?? Remember.....Four dead in Ohio!! This is looking VERY BAD.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> The National Guard!!?? Remember.....Four dead in Ohio!! This is looking VERY BAD.


You are not going to start singing like a Canuck, are you? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> You are not going to start singing like a Canuck, are you? :vs_laugh:


I like Neil, until he gets too political. He is a big Sotero supporter.

This fits in with current social political problem:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

OP article is good; estimated 80% of rioters from out of state.
Soros has good organizing team.

Question for all:
We dont have cable, only local broadcast TV
Any recommendations for online sites/channels to watch this unfold tonight?
Thanks!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I really do appreciate your humour, put the extra u in there just for you. I needed a laugh in the worst way. Told the wife I'm going stop watching the news, she agreed. Even the maybe 2 minutes I watch in the morning is too much for me. Too much BS. 

You are not going to start singing like a Canuck, are you?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

AquaHull said:


>


That's the picture they're waiting to take.
Of big bad troops killing innocent people.
When the soon-to-come images of all the LE lined up & firing back - it'll make the George Floyd death video old news. 
Which, is the point. It served it's purpose...now let's get on with it, fortify the divide, get Trump removed, so the real New Normal can be established.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> That's the picture they're waiting to take.
> Of big bad troops killing innocent people.
> When the soon-to-come images of all the LE lined up & firing back - it'll make the George James death video old news.
> Which, is the point. It served it's purpose...now let's get on with it, fortify the divide, get Trump removed, so the real New Normal can be established.


That is a picture taken in 1970 of the Kent State shooting during the protest.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

National Guard?
No big deal.

Minnesota needs to be aware that this morning, 5/30/20, the Pentagon alerted Fort Bragg to get active duty 82nd Airborne troops ready for immediate deployment to Minnesota.
It's about to get real, folks.
The state governor controls the National Guard, but only the Pentagon controls active duty federal troops.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Sounds like the gloves are off in MN. MN gubner actives the whole MN Guard to put down the riots. First time since WW2 this has been done. About 13000 troops will be active. Guard general asked for federal help also.
> 
> https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2020...tapped-for-saturday-in-riot-torn-minneapolis/


 Ok so what happens to the State guard if they get federalized ? I already know. Their hands get tied behind their back. Governor may want it beacuse then Feds pay a lot of the bill. But doing so limits what they can and can not do.
Big mistake they make every time. Giver the Guard full police power not just implied or partial . 
It is in the lefts interest to keep fueling the fire for the election.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> That is a picture taken in 1970 of the Kent State shooting during a protest.


That is why this current situation can get way out of hand fast.

Do you prevent protests? or just prevent riots? where is the line drawn and who draws it?

You can't let the feral beasts roaming cities now to run wild and without punishment. But how to restore order without hurting the good people? Will troops /martial law be worse for citizens (good ones) rights than letting the beasts roam?

I think this covid-19 bullshit has shown us that. The government in a large part wants to control all of us, throw out the Constitution. In the name of "common sense and greater good" suspend Americans rights. That is not the way. Those wielding the power have become tyrantical.

Deep down I feel there is an evil fermenting in America that is trying to divide us all and end our Republic. And it's not left right black or white, it's the powers that be, in the rotten part of our government.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I keep saying I saw groups with the same puck lights and the same radios. I hear it from other people too


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MN is not going to be under martial law. Maybe Minneapolis and St. Paul, but not the rest of the state. Lets not blow things out of proportion. Also, a significant chunk of the MN National Guard are 11B infantry with combat experience in Iraq from multiple deployments. Federal Troops are not needed. What is needed is a Governor that actually has some balls and knows how to lead. The Minneapolis and St. Paul Mayors are incompetent shithead lefties as well that let the situation get out of hand for lack of balls and leadership ability.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> MN is not going to be under martial law. Maybe Minneapolis and St. Paul, but not the rest of the state. Lets not blow things out of proportion. Also, a significant chunk of the MN National Guard are 11B infantry with combat experience in Iraq from multiple deployments. Federal Troops are not needed. What is needed is a Governor that actually has some balls and knows how to lead. The Minneapolis and St. Paul Mayors are incompetent shithead lefties as well that let the situation get out of hand for lack of balls and leadership ability.


I didn't vote for any of the queer leftys. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I wonder how many more "that would never happen in a civilized society" liberals will be lining up at gun stores again soon.

Liberty hangs on by a thread.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> That is a picture taken in 1970 of the Kent State shooting during the protest.


Yep. I remember it, was 15 at the time.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> National Guard?
> No big deal.
> 
> Minnesota needs to be aware that this morning, 5/30/20, the Pentagon alerted Fort Bragg to get active duty 82nd Airborne troops ready for immediate deployment to Minnesota.
> ...


No freaking shit!!! Guess I need to pay closer attension!! I'm not that far from this madness!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. I remember it, was 15 at the time.


I was in Vietnam.
And we (my buddies and I ) could not understand why poorly trained, poorly led, weekend warriors were given live ammo to begin with.

We were all in agreement that we never would have shot the students.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was in Vietnam.
> And we (my buddies and I ) could not understand why poorly trained, poorly led, weekend warriors were given live ammo to begin with.
> 
> We were all in agreement that we never would have shot the students.


Amen RPD!

I am sorry you boys got crap you did when you came home. A good neighbor lost his good son in Nam. He was a friend.

Thanks for Your service


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> National Guard?
> No big deal.
> 
> Minnesota needs to be aware that this morning, 5/30/20, the Pentagon alerted Fort Bragg to get active duty 82nd Airborne troops ready for immediate deployment to Minnesota.
> ...


https://www.masslive.com/news/2020/05/pentagon-orders-army-to-put-military-police-on-alert-to-deploy-to-minneapolis.html

Pentagon orders Army to put military police on alert to deploy to Minneapolis

DELRAY BEACH, Fla. - As unrest spread across dozens of American cities on Friday, the Pentagon took the rare step of ordering the Army to put several active-duty U.S. military police units on the ready to deploy to Minneapolis, where the police killing of George Floyd sparked the widespread protests.

Soldiers from Fort Bragg in North Carolina and Fort Drum in New York have been ordered to be ready to deploy within four hours if called, according to three people with direct knowledge of the orders. Soldiers in Fort Carson, in Colorado, and Fort Riley in Kansas have been told to be ready within 24 hours. The people did not want their names used because they were not authorized to discuss the preparations.

The person said the military units would be deployed under the Insurrection Act of 1807, which was last used in 1992 during the riots in Los Angeles that followed the Rodney King trial.

"If this is where the president is headed response-wise, it would represent a significant escalation and a determination that the various state and local authorities are not up to the task of responding to the growing unrest," said Brad Moss, a Washington D.C.-based attorney, who specializes in national security.

Members of the police units were on a 30-minute recall alert early Saturday, meaning they would have to return to their bases inside that time limit in preparation for deployment to Minneapolis inside of four hours. Units at Fort Drum are slated to head to Minneapolis first, according to the three people, including two Defense Department officials. Roughly 800 U.S. soldiers would deploy to the city if called.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Remember the last few times NG was implemented, after 9/11, Hurricanes. No magazines, no bullets.
We need to arrest and prosecute Soros. His company has been funding this for quite some time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266925493384736769


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> https://www.masslive.com/news/2020/05/pentagon-orders-army-to-put-military-police-on-alert-to-deploy-to-minneapolis.html
> 
> Pentagon orders Army to put military police on alert to deploy to Minneapolis
> 
> ...


Operation Garden Plot has been initiated, apparently.
This is a plan that was conceived after the deadly civil rights riots of the mid-1960's. (I was around and aware for those also)

www.military.wikia.org/wiki/Operation_Garden_Plot


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Haven't heard " Garden Plot" in a long time


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Haven't heard " Garden Plot" in a long time


Had a woodchuck in my garden plot yesterday, today he's fertilizer! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was in Vietnam.
> And we (my buddies and I ) could not understand why poorly trained, poorly led, weekend warriors were given live ammo to begin with.
> 
> We were all in agreement that we never would have shot the students.


That is old school National Guard. Today, Guardsmen have as much and in some cases more combat experience and skill than active duty counterparts. Reservists as well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> That is old school National Guard. Today, Guardsmen have as much and in some cases more combat experience and skill than active duty counterparts. Reservists as well.


I agree totally.
The Army Reserve and National Guard of the Vietnam Era joined mostly to beat the draft.
They knew the possibility of being called up was slim to none.
They did their 6 months of Basic/AIT and then a few hours a month. And yes, they were poorly trained and poorly led.
In fact, except for the small handful that did deploy to Vietnam, they are not even classified as veterans by the VA.

With the regular military being down sized during the Clinton era, when 9/11 caused mobilization, the Reserves and Guard were called to step in, and performed admirably.
I fully accept THEM as my Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There might be a problem with using Nat. Guard who are former Iraq/Afghanistan vets... they might think it's ok to order citizens around on their own private property
No confirmation yet, but this is claimed to be Minnesota National Guard and Minneapolis police ordering civilians standing on their own front porch to go inside, and then they get shot with pepper balls and some kind of smoke rounds.

https://www.facebook.com/VetsAboutFace/videos/271913447266083/

You think they do some kind of logistics before they do this, to ensure they won't get mowed down in the streets for being the criminal cowards they are?
I guarantee, they are doing this in yuppie white neighborhoods where they will get compliance. It's all for show. This is criminal.

For those who are averse to Fakebook:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> There might be a problem with using Nat. Guard who are former Iraq/Afghanistan vets... they might think it's ok to order citizens around on their own private property
> No confirmation yet, but this is claimed to be Minnesota National Guard and Minneapolis police ordering civilians standing on their own front porch to go inside, and then they get shot with pepper balls and some kind of smoke rounds.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/VetsAboutFace/videos/271913447266083/
> ...


Thanks for posting that, as I AM adverse to FB (like the old 7-up claim Never Had It, Never Will). That said, I am suspicious of the actual video. I suspect it is fake.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Thanks for posting that, as I AM adverse to FB (like the old 7-up claim Never Had It, Never Will). That said, I am suspicious of the actual video. I suspect it is fake.


If that ends up being true, I'd breathe a small sigh of relief.
I couldn't see anything to indicate it was fabricated, and it's popping up all over FB, based on my search.

However, if the video is verified, it is a drastic turn for the worse.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> The National Guard!!?? Remember.....Four dead in Ohio!! This is looking VERY BAD.


 4 dead in Oh-Hi-Oh.....they weren't looting or burning the college down. They got killed for basically nothing. Trigger happy Guardsmen I guess.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

65mustang said:


> 4 dead in Oh-Hi-Oh.....they weren't looting or burning the college down. They got killed for basically nothing. Trigger happy Guardsmen I guess.


Our friends and families got sent to a shit hole in SEA. For a D-rat cluster. Johnny Kennedy, LBJ.....

No reason to fire on students. At Kent St.

"Diifferent now , @mustang65? Any looting/burning at Kent State? Compare to now? Murder , rape, plunder. pillage....... MSN news......that's a "protest" and peaceful too...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The bottom line at Kent State was, an AD started a chain reaction with others firing in reactance.

The one killed in the picture shown was not a target, caught a stray 30 cal round.

If anyone should have caught a round it should have been those bastards over the last few nights burning buildings down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Our friends and families got sent to a shit hole in SEA. For a D-rat cluster. Johnny Kennedy, LBJ.....
> 
> No reason to fire on students. At Kent St.
> 
> "Diifferent now , @mustang65? Any looting/burning at Kent State? Compare to now? Murder , rape, plunder. pillage....... MSN news......that's a "protest" and peaceful too...


Edited the F-bomb.

Seven days in the cooler.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> There might be a problem with using Nat. Guard who are former Iraq/Afghanistan vets... they might think it's ok to order citizens around on their own private property
> No confirmation yet, but this is claimed to be Minnesota National Guard and Minneapolis police ordering civilians standing on their own front porch to go inside, and then they get shot with pepper balls and some kind of smoke rounds.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/VetsAboutFace/videos/271913447266083/
> ...


If you are given a lawful order to go inside, and you do not comply, then there may be consequences.
I did not watch the video, but if this is the case - that they were ordered inside, and refused to comply, then I side with law enforcement on this.
I'm sure there was a reason for the order being given.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you are given a lawful order to go inside, and you do not comply, then there may be consequences.
> I did not watch the video, but if this is the case - that they were ordered inside, and refused to comply, then I side with law enforcement on this.
> I'm sure there was a reason for the order being given.


And, if the order is not lawful? I don't see that order to be lawful.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you are given a lawful order to go inside, and you do not comply, then there may be consequences.
> I did not watch the video, but if this is the case - that they were ordered inside, and refused to comply, then I side with law enforcement on this.
> I'm sure there was a reason for the order being given.


How do YOU determine if the order is lawful? Some folks think that if the order comes from the mouth of a lawman, soldier, or politician, then it is lawful. That does not make it so. The question then becomes do you obey the command or not? For me, the answer will depend on the stakes at time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you are given a lawful order to go inside, and you do not comply, then there may be consequences.
> I did not watch the video, but if this is the case - that they were ordered inside, and refused to comply, then I side with law enforcement on this.
> I'm sure there was a reason for the order being given.


Can an officer give any "lawful order" to you while you are on your own private property, and not engaged in any illicit activity? If you are not impeding their duties, they have no authority to demand anything of you on your land.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Can an officer give any "lawful order" to you while you are on your own private property, and not engaged in any illicit activity? If you are not impeding their duties, they have no authority to demand anything of you on your land.


This thing is spiraling out of control. I'm thinking we're going to see: LOTS of guys in uniform, from various other duties, now being shoved into the abattoir and required to do something many have no experience in... battling, restraining, and dispersing people in their own country. There are going to be conflicting orders, unconstitutional decrees, bad decisions made in the spur-of-the-moment, and ill advised protocols and plans of attack from idiot politicians. Too many moving parts on this machine, and too many monkeys fighting for the wheel. Mistakes will be made, and trumpeted in the press. This is all going south so fast it can only get worse.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Can an officer give any "lawful order" to you while you are on your own private property, and not engaged in any illicit activity? If you are not impeding their duties, they have no authority to demand anything of you on your land.


When the cops were chasing, on foot, the Boston Marathon bomber through neighborhoods, they ordered people to stay inside.

When I lived in suburbia, a police helicopter with its mega searchlight lit up our backyard, and a cop car on the street ordered people to stay in their homes.
Too bad you weren't there, you could have argued the lawfulness of their order with them.
I don't think you would have gotten very far.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When the cops were chasing, on foot, the Boston Marathon bomber through neighborhoods, they ordered people to stay inside.
> 
> When I lived in suburbia, a police helicopter with its mega searchlight lit up our backyard, and a cop car on the street ordered people to stay in their homes.
> Too bad you weren't there, you could have argued the lawfulness of their order with them.
> I don't think you would have gotten very far.


Sir, with all due respect, none of what you wrote spoke to lawfulness. The incident with the Boston Marathon bomber contained quite a few unlawful acts by law enforcement. For the most part, people let it go, as they were scared about what had happened. I don't know about your example of "when you lived in suburbia". I will tell you this, I find there is a difference between a cop car on the street blaring "please stay inside your homes" over the loudhailer, and a cop car on the street blaring "You must stay inside your homes" over the loudhailer.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When the cops were chasing, on foot, the Boston Marathon bomber through neighborhoods, they ordered people to stay inside.
> 
> When I lived in suburbia, a police helicopter with its mega searchlight lit up our backyard, and a cop car on the street ordered people to stay in their homes.
> Too bad you weren't there, you could have argued the lawfulness of their order with them.
> I don't think you would have gotten very far.


They also invaded homes without a warrant, thinking the muzslime F'Ks were inside.

They terrorized the inhabitants, acted just like the Gestapo they did, their uniforms are almost identical.

State Police were even stopping cars around here, if the people looked suspicious/profile,

and we are 50 miles away from the site.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Guard did a solid job squashing riots and violence in Minneapolis & St. Paul last night. I am hoping that this is turning the corner.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When the cops were chasing, on foot, the Boston Marathon bomber through neighborhoods, they ordered people to stay inside.
> 
> When I lived in suburbia, a police helicopter with its mega searchlight lit up our backyard, and a cop car on the street ordered people to stay in their homes.
> Too bad you weren't there, you could have argued the lawfulness of their order with them.
> I don't think you would have gotten very far.


Oh. I see.
If a cop does it, it's not illegal?
Did I get that right?

You more than most should understand that sometimes you have to get shot at to do the right thing. But I guess you just complied.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Oh. I see.
> If a cop does it, it's not illegal?
> Did I get that right?
> 
> You more than most should understand that sometimes you have to get shot at to do the right thing. But I guess you just complied.


I did not say that anything goes.
But if there is trouble in your neighborhood and the cops tell you to get inside, I see absolutely no problem there. 
If you don't like it, take it up in court later.
Or, get shot with pepper balls. 
My Momma didn't raise no fool.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I did not say that anything goes.
> But if there is trouble in your neighborhood and the cops tell you to get inside, I see absolutely no problem there.
> If you don't like it, take it up in court later.
> Or, get shot with pepper balls.
> My Momma didn't raise no fool.


So, let me get this straight. It is your contention that officers on the street can bark out commands that you get off your porch and go into your house. If you don't comply, you get shot with pepper balls?

I have a problem with that. Even under martial law, which I've heard of no such declaration, I'd have a problem with "authorities" ordering me on my property. I'd certainly have a problem with being physically harmed in order to force me to comply. Whether I am in my house, on the front porch, or standing in the middle of the yard, I am on private property. Unless I am seen by the cops committing a felony, their authority stops at my property.

Meanwhile, looters are running rampant.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I did not say that anything goes.
> But if there is trouble in your neighborhood and the cops tell you to get inside, I see absolutely no problem there.
> If you don't like it, take it up in court later.
> Or, get shot with pepper balls.
> My Momma didn't raise no fool.


There has to be a line. If there is an immediate threat in my area, and it is safer for me to be indoors, officers are more than welcome to ASK me to stay indoors. But that line I mentioned, it's called a property line. Unless they need to make ingress onto my property in direct pursuit of a criminal, or to stop a crime in progress, their authority ends at that imaginary barrier. And they damn well better have good information that such a criminal or crime requires that trespass.

Just because they *can* do something doesn't make it ok. They only get away with what we allow. I'd hate to think we allow this.
Did you watch that video?
"Light 'em up." was commanded, and numerous well-armed and kitted out officers aimed weapons at innocent civilians. Despicable that such an action would be supported against people on their own property doing literally nothing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> So, let me get this straight. It is your contention that officers on the street can bark out commands that you get off your porch and go into your house. If you don't comply, you get shot with pepper balls?
> 
> I have a problem with that. Even under martial law, which I've heard of no such declaration, I'd have a problem with "authorities" ordering me on my property. I'd certainly have a problem with being physically harmed in order to force me to comply. Whether I am in my house, on the front porch, or standing in the middle of the yard, I am on private property. Unless I am seen by the cops committing a felony, their authority stops at my property.
> 
> Meanwhile, looters are running rampant.


While i certainly respect your position, our difference seems to lie in the fact that I prefer to choose my battles.
So, while I'm inside, watching thru the window, you get tazed, cuffed and stuffed. But, by God, you'll show THEM whose right!!!:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> While i certainly respect your position, our difference seems to lie in the fact that I prefer to choose my battles.
> So, while I'm inside, watching thru the window, you get tazed, cuffed and stuffed. But, by God, you'll show THEM whose right!!!:tango_face_wink:


See, there's how you get to take it to court.

They bark an illegal order and you comply, you have no case to take to court. If you do not comply and they take measures to make you comply or they arrest you, you have now suffered an injury and you now have a case to be made.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> While i certainly respect your position, our difference seems to lie in the fact that I prefer to choose my battles.
> So, while I'm inside, watching thru the window, you get tazed, cuffed and stuffed. But, by God, you'll show THEM whose right!!!:tango_face_wink:


That's called "giving another inch".
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> Our friends and families got sent to a shit hole in SEA. For a D-rat cluster. Johnny Kennedy, LBJ.....
> 
> No reason to fire on students. At Kent St.
> 
> "Diifferent now , @mustang65? Any looting/burning at Kent State? Compare to now? Murder , rape, plunder. pillage....... MSN news......that's a "protest" and peaceful too...


I said the Kent State students were killed for basically nothing. What did you read into that? Mad Trapper got Mad huh?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> That's called "giving another inch".
> :tango_face_wink:


I heard somewhere that sometimes when you give an inch, folks are apt to take a mile. Word on the street. :tango_face_wink:


----------

